# Moved In!



## paphreek (Oct 4, 2010)

Last Monday, I added wire to the north wall






Everything is not exactly the way I want it, but it's good enough, so I moved the rest of the plants except for some mini pleurothalids, a couple of trays of Phals I haven't gotten around to, and blooming plants left in the house for decoration. Here are shots down the 4 aisles.

Aisle 1





Aisle 2





Aisle 3





Aisle 4





Mounted plants





Shot from one corner to the other


----------



## Ernie (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats, Ross!


----------



## tenman (Oct 4, 2010)

Great! It's all so pretty when it's new. So what all's going on the wire wall?


----------



## paphreek (Oct 4, 2010)

tenman said:


> Great! It's all so pretty when it's new. So what all's going on the wire wall?



Whatever Julie decides to mount!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good..


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 5, 2010)

Great job Ross!!!! Whereas there is already some serious occupation of the benches, on the wall there is Much free space left  !!! Jean


----------



## hardy (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks awesome :drool: I see some big phals in spike too!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks great Ross! I bet you'll have a great time with that greenhouse.

e-spice


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2010)

hardy said:


> Looks awesome :drool: I see some big phals in spike too!



The Phals in spike are from Ernie's moving sale


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks neat and orginized. I couldn't image the mess you had inside the old "green" house!


----------



## etex (Oct 5, 2010)

:clap::clap:WOW!! The greenhouse is open for your great growing!! Looks super! All your hard work and attention to details really show.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like a great place to spend a cold winter's (Wisconsin) day. Did you design your own benches? 

Thanks,


----------



## Ernie (Oct 5, 2010)

paphreek said:


> The Phals in spike are from Ernie's moving sale



Yeah, rub it in.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats! Im so jealous!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 5, 2010)

Scooby5757 said:


> Congrats! Im so jealous!



Me too!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 5, 2010)

:clap::clap: and now he knows how much space he use to have in the house! Two places grew at the same time!
Looks great! :drool::drool:


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> Looks like a great place to spend a cold winter's (Wisconsin) day. Did you design your own benches?
> 
> Thanks,



No, they are a cheaper variation of the benches with the expanded metal tops. These have hot dipped, galvanized wire tops. Here's a link to the website: http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/Rolling-Wire-Greenhouse-Bench/productinfo/BN-WBR/

Two hidden expenses: When we installed them, we had to add additional support for the legs and pots can easily fall over on the wire tops, which is why I have web flats under everything. Rather than buy their cross supports, it was cheaper and faster to cut our own aluminum angle iron.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Yeah, rub it in.



It's not my fault you sent such robust, healthy plants!oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2010)

Man, you sure had a lot of plants in your house! 
What kind of paint is that behind the wire, that you can wet it? 
What kind of orchid is that on the floor in the back of the 2nd photo? oke: 
Looking good, maybe I can send something mtd for Julie in exchange for paphs!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 5, 2010)

Ross,

Thanks for the info. Are the legs are standing on some sort of concrete base or patio slabs beneath the gravel? 

Thanks,


----------



## Darin (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks great Ross!! Jealousy is rampant in the area around my desk as I look at these photos.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 5, 2010)

A dream comes reality!!! (it would for me)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice to see everything safely inside. Looks great Ross, what a retreat for the coming winter months!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2010)

What a wonderful space, Ross! You must be very pleased with it and the fact that you have it done and plants inside before the cold weather hits.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 5, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> Ross,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Are the legs are standing on some sort of concrete base or patio slabs beneath the gravel?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes, Tom. They are 18" x 18" and about 2" thick


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Man, you sure had a lot of plants in your house!
> What kind of paint is that behind the wire, that you can wet it?
> What kind of orchid is that on the floor in the back of the 2nd photo? oke:
> Looking good, maybe I can send something mtd for Julie in exchange for paphs!



The plywood is pressure treated foundation wall grade lumber. It is covered with a high quality outdoor latex stain. I chose a lighter color to reflect light because I noticed the darker color of the bare wall absorbed light and radiated a lot of heat in the middle of the summer.

The plants in the back are two hibiscus, one trained as a shrub and the other trained as a tree. Before any objections are raised about having hibiscus in an orchid greenhouse, these plants have been part of the family since the mid 1980's. Spousal support for the greenhouse was given on the condition that these plants have a spot in the greenhouse. The poor things have been suffering every winter in our dark house since we moved here.

What have you got for trade? I might have a few Paphs.oke:


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> What a wonderful space, Ross! You must be very pleased with it and the fact that you have it done and plants inside before the cold weather hits.



I am quite happy at the moment, but also very tired. There is still lots to do, and there probably always will be. Even with moving plants, I've had time to water and repot more than I did before. Now, it takes me one hour and about 50 gallons to water all my plants, where it took me 16-20 hours to do the same job in the house.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2010)

:clap::clap: great!!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2010)

paphreek said:


> The plants in the back are two hibiscus, one trained as a shrub and the other trained as a tree. Before any objections are raised about having hibiscus in an orchid greenhouse, these plants have been part of the family since the mid 1980's. Spousal support for the greenhouse was given on the condition that these plants have a spot in the greenhouse. The poor things have been suffering every winter in our dark house since we moved here.


:clap: Congrats for keeping them that long! I gave up on mine as the spidermites were horrendous on them by late winter, systemic granules, humidifier & fan couldn't discourage them.
Did you stick with the rolling benches?


----------



## fibre (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats, Ross, it's done! A dream in glass and green!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 6, 2010)

What a great place to grow orchids! Congratulations!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 6, 2010)

paphreek said:


> The plants in the back are two hibiscus, one trained as a shrub and the other trained as a tree.



Shoot, we have three Hibiscus growing from the earth bordering our driveway. oke: 

Was in Gainesville last weekend- there was an "other plant" sale in addition to orchids at their show. Saw Hibiscus with flowers as big as dinner plates- no joke! White, candy stripes, pink, and red selections. Didn't get any this go. Spent my plant money on orchids and elephant ears. Fell in love with dutchman's pipe vine too. Next time...


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 6, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Now, it takes me one hour and about 50 gallons to water all my plants, where it took me 16-20 hours to do the same job in the house.



That is the horror of indoor growing. I feel your pain.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: Congrats for keeping them that long! I gave up on mine as the spidermites were horrendous on them by late winter, systemic granules, humidifier & fan couldn't discourage them.
> Did you stick with the rolling benches?



spider mites shouldn't be a problem and the last time we had white flies was when we bought a new hibiscus from a reputable greenhouse center here in Minnesota about 8 years ago.

Yes, the benches roll.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 6, 2010)

Scooby5757 said:


> That is the horror of indoor growing. I feel your pain.



There are, however, many advantages to growing indoors. Consistent temp and humidity are good for seedlings and the even year round light keeps plants growing steadily. My collection, with all my crosses, had simply become way too big to handle in the house.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 6, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: Congrats for keeping them that long! I gave up on mine as the spidermites were horrendous on them by late winter, systemic granules, humidifier & fan couldn't discourage them.
> Did you stick with the rolling benches?




predatory mites!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 6, 2010)

Scooby5757 said:


> That is the horror of indoor growing. I feel your pain.



Yes, watering and watering properly are the biggest issues with growing indoors/under lights IMO. There's much to be said for the advantages of the "fire hose" method of watering. 

And, yes, Ross, I still agree that it's awesome to be able to control the environment as one can in a light garden. 

I love it when we see our friends here posting great light gardens designed to be able to be drench watered.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2010)

paphreek said:


> I am quite happy at the moment, but also very tired. There is still lots to do, and there probably always will be. Even with moving plants, I've had time to water and repot more than I did before. Now, it takes me one hour and about 50 gallons to water all my plants, where it took me 16-20 hours to do the same job in the house.


Exactly why I want a greenhouse!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2010)

Me too; and a helicopter!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Yes, watering and watering properly are the biggest issues with growing indoors/under lights IMO. There's much to be said for the advantages of the "fire hose" method of watering.


Is it a matter of being able to use a hose or not have to deal with the run off? I hand water my GH, have 2 long neck/spout watering cans, puts the water where you want it, unless you have bad aim or a shaky hand!  Too many problems with hose watering - water quality, the crowns of plants not drying out, blasted buds. It takes me about an hour to water about 400 plants.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 7, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Is it a matter of being able to use a hose or not have to deal with the run off?



Run off and overspray.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Me too; and a helicopter!!



You thinking about that greenhouse on your roof???oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2010)

Bingo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Do it!


----------

